# Is it possible to keep/domesticate a wild cottontail rabbit?



## rupertismygod

I have a young, independent cottontail rabbit, Rupert, who has been living in my backyard for about a week and a half. It may be longer than that, but that's when I first noticed him, about a week and a half ago.

Firstly, my reasons for wanting to domesticate him are not for my own personal pleasure. We have many predators living around here, such as cats and raccoons. However, fortunately, the raccoon has not been around for a while. He does come around during the fall though. However, there has been a vicious cat, which has chased the young cottontail three times now. Luckily, I was thereto intervene and I "hosed" and chased down the cat. Other times that cat would enter my backyard, clearly, waiting for the cottontail to show up. Once again though, I would chase the cat off.

Ever since the first chase, I was really worried for the young cottontail's safety. Since the past 4 days, I have been spending 14 hours a day, trying to protect it from outside predators. I do this by sitting on my balcony, observing the yard. Fortunately, the rabbit stays only in my yard. The rabbit generally wakes up at 6 am, and goes to bed around 8pm. Fortunately, I've finished my school semester and now I have a free summer to look after the cottontail. However, this is very demanding, and it drains me. It would be much easier to just finally domesticate him. 

I know some may think Iâm crazy or that I should âjust let it go, itâs just a wild animalâ, but I donât want too. This rabbit is very special to me.

At first, he was scared when I would go near him. However, as each day passes by, he seems to be less afraid. Perhaps he understands I do not want to hurt him. More and more, I feel as if he acknowledges my presence, as I can now stand just some feet away from him while he eats. However, today I got really close and tried to give him some lettuce, but he just froze. He looked very nervous, so I walked away shortly after.

I've set up a manual humanetrap, where I put lettuce in front of my big basket. However, I failed twice in trying to catch him. I was too late in pulling the cord, he had moved before I gotten a chance. It is safe to say, I need to work on my timing skills. Nonetheless, He is very sharp & brilliant.



Anyways, my plans are this. I'm going to continue in trying to trap him. Once he is trapped, I'm going to keep him in there for a few seconds to see how he reacts. If he is very agitated and angry, then I will have no choice but to let him loose. However, if he is calm, then perhaps I could actually keep him?Obviously, I would bring him to a vet first, to check him out and get him his proper vaccines.

My plans IF I catch him and domesticate himâ¦

Once I keep him, I would continue to let him out in my backyard during the day, but in a very large pen, so that he could not run off. I would obviously feed him the best foods (veggies/fruits).

At night I would bring him in, and put him in a room all by himself with a nest (a big box filled with hay or whatever it requires for this type of rabbit), for him to sleep. I would let him free in that room, with some water and food available. Once again, during the day I would bring him outside, so that he could play in his very large pen for several hours.

This is the best I could come up with, and Iâm very seriously considering in domesticating him. I have a strong feeling that I need to do this. Like I said we have a lot of predators (cats, raccoons), and winters up here are very harsh too. Only about 15% of them survive.

Feedback would be much appreciated, especially facts too. I'm sure there is at least a few of you who have had a wildrabbit as a pet, or maybe some of you have worked with rabbits, perhaps some of you are also vets?



Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## fuzz16

theres a chance hell go into shock and die if you catch him...their hearts are sensitive to stress.


----------



## JadeIcing

As she said that is true he could die instantly. There is also the chance it is illegal to keep him. You should check the laws in your area. If it is than vets would not be able to treat him. I think that what your heart is in the right place but I also think you would be doing this bunny a big injustice. This is not a domesticated animal that you are trying to catch it is a wild animal. Who is used to his freedom. He would never be able to have friends, or a mate. He (or she) would not be able to live a full life.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

As a natural resource technician here in Ontario, I can tell you that it is illegal to keep any wildlife in any Canadian jurisdiction without being a licensed wildlife rehabilitation professional. Vet care would be virtually impossible to access.

If you were to trap him, he may die from fright (as mentioned). He would not choose to fight; rabbits are prey animals, and their first line of defense is to freeze when in fear . He will be far too afraid of you to do anything, except cower in fear. According to Babcock, (2007), 
"However their first line of defense is the same mechanism which protected them in the prairie or the forest - freezing. A frozen bunny sits perfectly still, can be approached and even picked up, because he thinks he cannot be seen. If he remains quiet in the hands of a human this is a sure indication that he is in shock and will die unless he is released. Humans must not mistake this behavior for contentment." 

Furthermore, the diet of young cottontail is very special, and cannot be replicated easily. It is a very specific mix of vegetation which the rabbit browses upon. Without this diet, the vast majority of cottontails quickly succumb to metabolic and nerve problems in captivity (http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/guideto.htm). Fewer than 10% of orphaned rabbits will survive a week and many carers end up harming the rabbits; cottontails must be kept on very clean surfaces (http://en.allexperts.com/q/Wild-Animals-705/wild-baby-cottontail-rabbit.htm). 

I think that the deepest way to show that you truly care for an animal is to put your own desires aside, and think of what is best for Rupert. He would live a long, full and happy life under your protection in the garden, and might even find a mate to bring home to your yard. 

Perhaps you would like to invest your time in building him a fabulous bunny garden to enjoy throughout the summer? From your pictures, I can see that there is plenty of room for a garden in your yard. There is a gardening thread in the Library that is very helpful: Quick List: Gardening for your Bunny

Chris, I think that you are an unselfish person who only wants the best for this little one. You say that to have him would not be for personal pleasure: I can assure you that being inside would not be a pleasure for him either. For this reason, I am sure you agree that the very best place for him is wild and free, living in your yard.

In closing, I refer you to this thread by a wonderful wildlife rehab pro: http://rainbowwildlife.blogspot.com/ . (Read the May 9th entry)


----------



## rupertismygod

Thank you for all the replies and info, much of it was very convincing.

I do agree, that it would harm Rupert if I kept him. Whenever I get too close, he does freeze, then the moment I saw him shake, I backed off right away. I could tell he was extremly nervous and in a state of fear. There is just no way, I could keep him. 

The best alternative is that I block off the appropriate gaps and openings to prevent a larger predator from enterning such as that cat or even a racoon, although I have not seen the racoon in ages. If I do see a racoon on my property, I will just call the humane society or whomever.I willtell them I don't want it staying on my property.


In addition to his normal nutrition, we have put some lettuce on the ground for him, to ensure that he stays and he feels comfortable in the yard. He eats all the lettuce we put out for him. However, it is just a fraction of his total intake of food per day. He is big on grass, weeds, dandelions and leafs off of several plants.

I suppose he will eventually want to mate, is there a process where the male goes out to search for a female, or vice versa? I ask this, because, earlier, I mentioned I blocked off some gaps below the fence. Although, the cat cannot enter, that means that Rupert also cannot leave, even though he has never tried to anyways. However,there is one small opening that he goes in and out of, which leads to another yard. I have not blocked that off, and I will continue to leave it open, since it is too small for the cat to even enter through.

Until I find a solution to completely prevent the cat from entering my yard, then and only then will I feel OK.

I read somewhere, that it is actually against the law to leave any pet, such as a cat, to roam free onto others' properties. A pet, has to be constricted to its owner's property. Personally, it is against my wish and permission to have a cat on my property, that is already one infraction my neighbor has broken. I need to call the humane society and make more complaints to my city council to finally get that cat removed permanently.

Anyways time for me to get a good nap in, I got another 14 hour day of protecting this beautiful little Rupert.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## JadeIcing

There was a show here in the usa about making your yard a backyard habitat. I wonder if you could make the yard into a safe haven... Hmm I will see if I can find info on that. :biggrin:Than you can make it more tempting to stick around.


----------



## RandomWiktor

I agree with JadeIcing and NorthernAutumn; I think it would be wonderful if you modified part of your back yard into a haven for him, with good edibles (I suggest planting wild foods rabbits like over giving him lettuces; his liking of it doesn't necessarily mean it is giving him what he needs nutritionally), hiding places, a water source, etc. I am so happy to hear that you are willing to let him live outside as he ought to; it shows far more love and respect for that animal than attempting to keep it inside. I have been a wildlife rehabilitator for about eight years, and a large % of my patients are orphaned rabbits. You can imagine how easy it is to get attached, but my happiest day for them is when they return to the wild.


----------



## rupertismygod

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I agree with JadeIcing and NorthernAutumn; I think it would be wonderful if you modified part of your back yard into a haven for him, with good edibles (I suggest planting wild foods rabbits like over giving him lettuces; his liking of it doesn't necessarily mean it is giving him what he needs nutritionally), hiding places, a water source, etc. I am so happy to hear that you are willing to let him live outside as he ought to; it shows far more love and respect for that animal than attempting to keep it inside. I have been a wildlife rehabilitator for about eight years, and a large % of my patients are orphaned rabbits. You can imagine how easy it is to get attached, but my happiest day for them is when they return to the wild.






I need to know/found out which foods are most nutritional for them.

I have two rock gardens with several plants and shrubs. He eats the leafs fromthe plants and always hides there. It is essentially connected to his home, the hole under my shed.

As for a water source, I suppose I will place a flat bowl. A bird bath, except without a stand? I will buy a bird bath, and just place the bowl part on the ground near his haven.

Also, what happens in the winter? Where does he hide or do theyhibernate? I'd imagine it would be extremly difficult to survive in harsh weather, especiallyup here.


----------



## rupertismygod

I found an article on Cottontails.

http://hunting.about.com/od/hunting/p/cottontail.htm

The most interesting thing I found was this...



> Lifespan:
> Cottontail rabbits have a widely variable lifespan. While some estimate that they may live as long as a decade in captivity, on the other end of the extreme is a life expectancy of just four months. It's realistic to expect a average cottontail in the wild to live no longer than a year or so.


----------



## Daenerys

I'm sure if you provide him a haven in your backyard that would increase his life expectancy. If you make it predator-proof and provide him with a wide variety of edible plants, it will make it less necessary for him to leave and he will stick around under your watchful eye. Hiding places are good to provide too, places where he can hide yet still nibble on food, because it a large enough bird comes by and he's out in the open grazing on plants they might decide he would make a tasty snack. 

There are plenty of ways to extend his lifespan without bringing him into your home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

PLEASE do not bother him. I did have a cottontail until about a week ago. She was 4 years old and disabled. Even though I raised her from a tiny baby she never did completely tame. She was very nervous and hard to handle but would come to us for treats and such. I always felt bad that I couldn't let her out to be the bunny she was supposed to be. As sad as it is, the chain of life is what it is. Your little friend is where he should be. I loved Clover with all my heart but would have been happy if she had been strong and not as friendly with us and our dogs/cats so that she could have been freed. Not because of some animal rights activism or anything but because the look that sometimes came across Clover's face when she was watching from her window......

*now I am crying for the first time in about 4 or 5 days.... I miss my little wild thing*


----------



## kirbyultra

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I miss my little wild thing*


:hug:


----------



## rupertismygod

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> PLEASE do not bother him. I did have a cottontail until about a week ago. She was 4 years old and disabled. Even though I raised her from a tiny baby she never did completely tame. She was very nervous and hard to handle but would come to us for treats and such. I always felt bad that I couldn't let her out to be the bunny she was supposed to be. As sad as it is, the chain of life is what it is. Your little friend is where he should be. I loved Clover with all my heart but would have been happy if she had been strong and not as friendly with us and our dogs/cats so that she could have been freed. Not because of some animal rights activism or anything but because the look that sometimes came across Clover's face when she was watching from her window......
> 
> *now I am crying for the first time in about 4 or 5 days.... I miss my little wild thing*





Firstly, I'm sorry for your loss. Iunderstand theconnection you had with Clover, Right now I have the sameconnection toRupert, the little cottontail out and about in my backyard.

Well 4 years old is double its life expentancy. Cottontails only survive an average of 2 years out in the wild. So, you should be happy and proud of yourself. Sure, Clover might have been heartbroken to not have been able to be outside, but deep down, I'm sure it felt safe and comfortable over time.

I would rather have the little cottontail, Rupert, who lives in my backyard, be inside my house than outside. The fear that he could be killed any day, tears me up inside. I know it's a selfish tought, but if I gave him a good and safe life, it would be worth it. 


It's like a child, sometimes we do things that they do not like, but it's for their own good.


----------



## irishbunny

Please don't try and bring him inside.

''It's like a child, sometimes we do things that they do not like, but it's for their own good.''

That doesn't count for wild rabbits, it wouldn't be for Rupert's own good. Rupert is happy where he is, trapping him and forcing him to live inside would give him a life of misery. Like Bo B Bunny said, her rabbit never fully adjusted to living like a domestic bunny, and Clover was raised from a baby. Bo B Bunny had to keep Clover indoors because she was disabled and too tame. Rupert has always lived in the wild, trapping him and forcing him to live like a pet rabbit would cause him terrible suffering. Suffering much worse then living outside. Like others pointed out he could also die from from the fright and shock.


----------



## rupertismygod

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Please don't try and bring him inside.
> 
> ''It's like a child, sometimes we do things that they do not like, but it's for their own good.''
> 
> That doesn't count for wild rabbits, it wouldn't be for Rupert's own good. Rupert is happy where he is, trapping him and forcing him to live inside would give him a life of misery. Like Bo B Bunny said, her rabbit never fully adjusted to living like a domestic bunny, and Clover was raised from a baby. Bo B Bunny had to keep Clover indoors because she was disabled and too tame. Rupert has always lived in the wild, trapping him and forcing him to live like a pet rabbit would cause him terrible suffering. Suffering much worse then living outside. Like others pointed out he could also die from from the fright and shock.





Even if I wouldn't treat him as a pet? I would not intend to pet or hold him. I would not stare or stay in the same room with him.

My plans would look like this, if I brought him inside.

I would let him be free in a half size room. I would put his cage in the room with him, with the door open on his cage, so that he could enter and leave it at anytime. But this would only be during the night.

During the day, I would set up a very large secure pen for him outdoors, where he could roam around for several hours.

I would feed him the way he likes to be fed. Grass, dandelions, weeds.

I see your point though, don't get me wrong. I understand that it isn't fair to be constricted to one area. They're wild and love to explore with endless territory. I don't know what to do; I'm in a state of dilemma.


----------



## RandomWiktor

There is no truedilemma if you look at the situation objectively. Plainly enough, if you love and care for this animal, its best interests rather than yours should be at heart. Nature may have risks, but it is the only appropriate place for a wild animal. Bringing him indoors would protect him from natural damage, but expose him to the damaging physical and psychological effects captivity has on a wild animal - particularly a wild born animal that has been living free all this time. 

Do not do it; you will kill him with your "kindness."


----------



## irishbunny

Your set up still sounds far from ideal, sorry  To me, if you went ahead with your plan, it would be just plain selfish and illegal


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thanks to Ren (RandomWiktor) and Bo for weighing in on this thread... I respect your work with the little wild ones so very very much; your words mean a lot.

Chris, I think you have made a great decision to build an ideal outdoor habitat for Rupert, where he is free to come and go as he pleases. I look forward to pictures of his habitat soon!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*earthling wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE do not bother him. I did have a cottontail until about a week ago. She was 4 years old and disabled. Even though I raised her from a tiny baby she never did completely tame. She was very nervous and hard to handle but would come to us for treats and such. I always felt bad that I couldn't let her out to be the bunny she was supposed to be. As sad as it is, the chain of life is what it is. Your little friend is where he should be. I loved Clover with all my heart but would have been happy if she had been strong and not as friendly with us and our dogs/cats so that she could have been freed. Not because of some animal rights activism or anything but because the look that sometimes came across Clover's face when she was watching from her window......
> 
> *now I am crying for the first time in about 4 or 5 days.... I miss my little wild thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I'm sorry for your loss. Iunderstand theconnection you had with Clover, Right now I have the sameconnection toRupert, the little cottontail out and about in my backyard.
> 
> Well 4 years old is double its life expentancy. Cottontails only survive an average of 2 years out in the wild. So, you should be happy and proud of yourself. Sure, Clover might have been heartbroken to not have been able to be outside, but deep down, I'm sure it felt safe and comfortable over time.
> 
> I would rather have the little cottontail, Rupert, who lives in my backyard, be inside my house than outside. The fear that he could be killed any day, tears me up inside. I know it's a selfish tought, but if I gave him a good and safe life, it would be worth it.
> 
> 
> It's like a child, sometimes we do things that they do not like, but it's for their own good.
Click to expand...


The thing is though, that wild rabbits are in the wild for that simple reason - they are wild. All wild rabbits face getting killed by predators - but that is nature. If everyone took in wild rabbits, then that would break an important part of the food chain.  

Wild rabbits have a good and safe life - they have adapted well and know how to survive in the wild. 

And no, it's not for his own good to bring him inside - he would be frightened, there would be a very strong possibility that he wouldn't ever be tamed, and the moment he had the chance to escape, he surely would. He could also do more damage indoors than he can outdoors - especially to any other pets that you already have - and they could do damage to him as well, and also scare him to death. 

It's best for his sake to just leave him in your backyard and view him from there. 

Emily


----------



## Nela

Hey Earthling,

Nice to meet a Montrealer I see you seem to have decided against domesticating the bunny so I was really happy to read that. Personally, I think setting up your yard to be rabbit friendly and all is a great idea. I would advise against getting the rabbit too used to humans, unfortunately it could become a problem for the rabbit since not all humans are friendly. Basically, all you should do is admire it from a distance and hope for the best. It is illegal anyway to bring it inside. However, IF you did become too concerned for its safety, _maybe_ relocating it might be another option (though I am not sure how nice it would be for the rabbit). 

Anyway, in the end, trapping it and/or bringing it inside would be terribly traumatic for the rabbit I am afraid. You are best to just make a comfy habitat out of your yard and allowthe rabbitto go on doing things the natural way.

If you want some good advice and information on what you can and cannot do, I'd suggest you contact Martine or Stephanie at the Montreal SPCA. Whereabouts are you anyway?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I just wanted to add about fixing him/her. No vet will do it so he/she will suffer from wanted to breed all the time. 

What if you have a female and she thinks of your yard as a safe haven for her babies then you could have cotton tails in your yard for many many years to come.

I would leave her/him and let nature happen. You never known she/he could live for 4 year with you helping protect that little bunny but do it with the bun where it is supposed to be.

Kat


----------



## Luluznewz

I think as people we have the bad habit of pushing our own needs and beliefs on animals. We tend to think that they think like us and need the same things, when in fact they really really do not. 

I think the point is the rabbit would rather live a short life outside then a "long" one trapped in a house. It would be completely terrified and very very unhappy. That being said it probably wouldnt even survive in captivity anyway. Animals are supposed to be outside all the time, whatever happens. I wouldnt even block him off in your backyard. I think it would be best to allow him to do what he needs to do. 

It would be great if you provided water and lots of secure hiding places if he wants to use them. Its nice that your yard can be a safe place, but I would really hope you have the maturity to understand that any kind of containment really would just be for your benefit, even if its hard to admit that.

Wild rabbits arn't supposed to be "safe" from predators all the time. They are just supposed to be free, even if that means risking being eaten. 

He sees you as a predator too. Maybe it would be best to allow the rabbit to have a full life. It sounds like you want whats best for him, and you have been given great ideas on how to help him in a respectful way. Taking him into the house would be like if a huge scary thing kidnapped you and forced you to stay in some unimaginable dreamland. Can you imagine what that would feel like?

I think its really great you want to help, just make sure that your actions would actually be helpful to him. It sounds like your plan to allow him to be outside is great.


----------



## Daenerys

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> I think as people we have the bad habit of pushing our own needs and beliefs on animals. We tend to think that they think like us and need the same things, when in fact they really really do not.
> 
> I think the point is the rabbit would rather live a short life outside then a "long" one trapped in a house. It would be completely terrified and very very unhappy. That being said it probably wouldnt even survive in captivity anyway. Animals are supposed to be outside all the time, whatever happens. I wouldnt even block him off in your backyard. I think it would be best to allow him to do what he needs to do.
> 
> It would be great if you provided water and lots of secure hiding places if he wants to use them. Its nice that your yard can be a safe place, but I would really hope you have the maturity to understand that any kind of containment really would just be for your benefit, even if its hard to admit that.
> 
> Wild rabbits aren't supposed to be "safe" from predators all the time. They are just supposed to be free, even if that means risking being eaten.
> 
> He sees you as a predator too. Maybe it would be best to allow the rabbit to have a full life. It sounds like you want whats best for him, and you have been given great ideas on how to help him in a respectful way. Taking him into the house would be like if a huge scary thing kidnapped you and forced you to stay in some unimaginable dreamland. Can you imagine what that would feel like?
> 
> I think its really great you want to help, just make sure that your actions would actually be helpful to him. It sounds like your plan to allow him to be outside is great.


I just want to second everything said in this post.

You can't protect someone from all dangers in this world, so you just have to consider whats best for them. For Rupert, that would be letting him live as he was meant to, which is without confinement, free to do as he wants.

You also have to remember that rabbits have adapted to deal with predators, they have ways to avoid getting caught and eaten. They have their long, powerful back legs to run fast, their eyes on the sides of their head to give them a wider range of vision, their long ears for better hearing, etc. He is not a helpless creature, he can take care of himself.


----------



## DeniseJP

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> There is no truedilemma if you look at the situation objectively. Plainly enough, if you love and care for this animal, its best interests rather than yours should be at heart. Nature may have risks, but it is the only appropriate place for a wild animal. Bringing him indoors would protect him from natural damage, but expose him to the damaging physical and psychological effects captivity has on a wild animal - particularly a wild born animal that has been living free all this time.
> 
> Do not do it; you will kill him with your "kindness."



Well said... my thoughts exactly having wild cottontails on my farm... some make it and some do not... as sad as it seems to us, it is part of the circle of life.

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*earthling wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE do not bother him. I did have a cottontail until about a week ago. She was 4 years old and disabled. Even though I raised her from a tiny baby she never did completely tame. She was very nervous and hard to handle but would come to us for treats and such. I always felt bad that I couldn't let her out to be the bunny she was supposed to be. As sad as it is, the chain of life is what it is. Your little friend is where he should be. I loved Clover with all my heart but would have been happy if she had been strong and not as friendly with us and our dogs/cats so that she could have been freed. Not because of some animal rights activism or anything but because the look that sometimes came across Clover's face when she was watching from her window......
> 
> *now I am crying for the first time in about 4 or 5 days.... I miss my little wild thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I'm sorry for your loss. Iunderstand theconnection you had with Clover, Right now I have the sameconnection toRupert, the little cottontail out and about in my backyard.
> 
> Well 4 years old is double its life expentancy. Cottontails only survive an average of 2 years out in the wild. So, you should be happy and proud of yourself. Sure, Clover might have been heartbroken to not have been able to be outside, but deep down, I'm sure it felt safe and comfortable over time.
> 
> I would rather have the little cottontail, Rupert, who lives in my backyard, be inside my house than outside. The fear that he could be killed any day, tears me up inside. I know it's a selfish tought, but if I gave him a good and safe life, it would be worth it.
> 
> 
> It's like a child, sometimes we do things that they do not like, but it's for their own good.
Click to expand...

Actually, cottontails don't usually live more than a year and that's the lucky ones... and I'm sorry but you may have a "connection" with Rupert but you have no where near the connection I had with my Clover... I bottle fed, watered, rubbed her tummy to help her poop, she was like a newborn infant in my home when I got her. Still I would have been thrilled had she been healthy enough to release with a chance.... as it were, I would have been tossing her out to be coyote dinner.

In addition, I have talked to you in private and told you how absolutely dangerous it would be for Rupert to be caged...... injury due to fear, heart attack, and one other thing I haven't mentioned is that they carry a disease that can be transmitted to humans in certain conditions. When Clover was put down - I warned the doctor to be careful... we didn't handle her when she was having nose bleeds without gloves on. 

I understand your fondness - we have several who live in our yard - but you will only be doing more harm to Rupert .... allow him to be the wild bunny that he is and enjoy him from afar.

I love bats..... but you don't see me trying to catch them to keep them.


----------



## Daenerys

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Actually, cottontails don't usually live more than a year and that's the lucky ones... and I'm sorry but you may have a "connection" with Rupert but you have no where near the connection I had with my Clover... I bottle fed, watered, rubbed her tummy to help her poop, she was like a newborn infant in my home when I got her. Still I would have been thrilled had she been healthy enough to release with a chance.... as it were, I would have been tossing her out to be coyote dinner.


Aww...that made me tear up :'(


----------



## Bo B Bunny

We loved Clover for who she was and who she was meant to be. Wild animals stay wild.. even wild mustangs keep that sense of free-spirit when they are brought into captivity.


----------



## Daenerys

Yep, just watch _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_ XD


----------



## Bo B Bunny

We have several friends with mustangs. They are awesome horses with extremely cool personalities but not just anyone can ride the younger ones... great horses for gaming... very fast and eager!


----------



## Daenerys

You know what I did after posting that? I just had to go watch that movie for the 20th time...heheh


----------



## Willow

My female rabbit, Eve, has escaped twice before and returned the next day and then has had wild babies and i've found that no matter how much you try to tame them they will always be skitsy and wont trust you. 

These are my babies

You can see black mum in background

Unfortunately I had to sell them though

Willow


----------



## Orrin

We rescued a near-death cottontail that had been injured by a cat. We nursed it back to health and when it was mature we released it back to the wild. Angelo (Bun-Bun for short) knew its name and would come to me for treats when I called him. I loved him to death; and, because I loved him I let him go back to his wild home. 

It tore me up, inside; but, I did the right thing. We adopted the two rescues pictured in our avatar because they were the same color as Bun-Bun. Nothing else would do. The rescues have filled our lives with joy; but, I still cannot bear to look at my pictures of Bun-Bun because I miss him so. 

But, we did the right thing. Wild animals belong in the wild. Find a domestic rabbit pair and you'll grow to love them.


----------



## jsjjane

Orrin said:


> We rescued a near-death cottontail that had been injured by a cat. We nursed it back to health and when it was mature we released it back to the wild. Angelo (Bun-Bun for short) knew its name and would come to me for treats when I called him. I loved him to death; and, because I loved him I let him go back to his wild home.
> 
> It tore me up, inside; but, I did the right thing. We adopted the two rescues pictured in our avatar because they were the same color as Bun-Bun. Nothing else would do. The rescues have filled our lives with joy; but, I still cannot bear to look at my pictures of Bun-Bun because I miss him so.
> 
> But, we did the right thing. Wild animals belong in the wild. Find a domestic rabbit pair and you'll grow to love them.


Your new buns are adorable and I really get the heartbreak of letting Bun-Bun go. Your love is huge.


----------



## thegoodviewgirl

Well, I'm a newbie here and reading this thread, after getting scolded by Angie, the admin, for asking her advice at the welcoming message... I put a search out for info on cottontails, and found a laugh, a tou'che(? Spelling), and a cry...then pasted my first offense here...Sorry, Angie, it won't happen again. Please forgive me.
Anyways...now it's, Thursday, April 10, 2020 @2:30am...and I truly need some help...soon. Thank you, ahead of time, it is APPRECIATED!!!

Thanks, for the help navigating this harie place...ok. Really, I'm in need of a little information. Cotton tails, came to me after cats found their nest. I've fed them once, they're liking that. But, I can't seem to get them to poop. I've only had them since 10 o'clock last night, they were in good shape considering the evil cat attack. Hopefully, they'll survive their injuries. Surprisingly, they're in pretty good spirits, but sore. *Tell me, am I worrying too soon about the lack of no pooping thing? *I've feed them, after the first try at elimination. Then. I didn't want them to bloat, (cuz, I did my homework), so, it was a small feeding. Getting afphodolis pills in the morn, then feeding and trying to pooping the cuties again...I'll try before feeding and then again, after, if they haven't gone yet. I hope you understand what I'm talking about...I must be tired...lol. I'll take any advice you have, just don't tell me, I'm/they're doomed...I just don't believe in mortality. Thanks so, much. tgvg


----------



## thegoodviewgirl

Also, my first post was off topic, but only three choices came up with a search of "cottontail newborns and help pooping...I was going for the key word angle. 

I selected this thread, to try a get a rapid response...cuz, the info I need is time sensitive. 

To get back and on topic, I intend to release these two as soon as they have a good amount of fur and eyes that are wide open. I figure, they'll be about the size of one of those giant jaw breakers that last forever. The white ones with spots, you find at fairs, or specialty candy stores...I guess it would be a hard ball size too..! That's teeny tiny, but, way past their years with wisdom and survival skills?! Lol I will hope for the best, I am for sure of one thing, they have a better chance than a lot of them do...these guys (cottontails) like to have a buddy, and often pal up with each other at all ages and these two will already have that, when they start out. But out they'll go, with my heart and best wishes, to be their ultimate best bubby selves. My last words to them will be, "STAY OUT OF THE ROAD!"


----------



## thegoodviewgirl

thegoodviewgirl said:


> Well, I'm a newbie here and reading this thread, after getting scolded by Angie, the admin, for asking her advice at the welcoming message... I put a search out for info on cottontails, and found a laugh, a tou'che(? Spelling), and a cry...then pasted my first offense here...Sorry, Angie, it won't happen again. Please forgive me.
> Anyways...now it's, Thursday, April 10, 2020 @2:30am...and I truly need some help...soon. Thank you, ahead of time, it is APPRECIATED!!!
> 
> Thanks, for the help navigating this harie place...ok. Really, I'm in need of a little information. Cotton tails, came to me after cats found their nest. I've fed them once, they're liking that. But, I can't seem to get them to poop. I've only had them since 10 o'clock last night, they were in good shape considering the evil cat attack. Hopefully, they'll survive their injuries. Surprisingly, they're in pretty good spirits, but sore. *Tell me, am I worrying too soon about the lack of no pooping thing? *I've feed them, after the first try at elimination. Then. I didn't want them to bloat, (cuz, I did my homework), so, it was a small feeding. Getting afphodolis pills in the morn, then feeding and trying to pooping the cuties again...I'll try before feeding and then again, after, if they haven't gone yet. I hope you understand what I'm talking about...I must be tired...lol. I'll take any advice you have, just don't tell me, I'm/they're doomed...I just don't believe in mortality. Thanks so, much. tgvg


(Thursday) Friday, it's Friday.


----------



## Orrin

When we rescued Bun-Bun we fed him kitten milk replacer with a wee bit of heavy cream added--fed with a small syringe. The one we are using here was 

too big. The one-ml size would have been much better. A large syringe could squirt too much and get the milk into the babe's lungs. Bad. 

We also gave him Oxbow juvenile rabbit pellets. He was pooping in no time flat. Be sure to set out a small bowl of water. Make sure it is small and shallow so that buns won't drown in it.


----------



## Niomi

North American Cottontails can't be domesticated and don't make good pets. I knew some people that kept one as a pet, but it would not allow them to handle it. When it needed a toenail trim, they had to put it in a wire bottom cage and cut the nails from under the cage as the stuck out of the wires. Domesticated rabbits are a different species of rabbits then cottontails and can't breed. If a domestic rabbit escapes and comes home pregnant, the father was not a cottontail.


----------



## thegoodviewgirl

The babies I have are 3 to 4 days old. Barely a glimmer of hair. One of their ears are just beginning to twitch. But hardly noticeable. They are eating awesomely, *no pooping*. But, it's only been since 10 o'clock last night. I was told a smidge of corn syrup in their food will do the trick...? We shall see later on with their next feeding. Their pretty content, otherwise. I really wish we could have found their nest. Looked and looked, but we couldn't find it. Fingers crossed, it's really all up to them and their will to live right now. But, I have confidence in my ability to get them out of the woods...lol. I should say, back into the woods...think good thoughts, for them. That energy can't be bad.


----------

